# It's here! My first Oberon...



## Riley (Mar 30, 2009)

It was shipped on Friday and made it all the way to Maryland by Monday!
I love my tree of life in saddle.  Design is gorgeous...I was worried that it would be too
neutral and blah (what with everyones' purple Rohs).  But it is just my style, very rich.

The corner straps are great, that was the right pick too.
The cover is sturdy and protective, but bends easily to close and to fold back all the way.

I am completely happy with it.  Can't say that about too many things in life...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Congratulations!  

I've learned from all the selections of covers and skins that sometimes the simpler designs are best.  I ask myself:  do I want to see this every day or will I become tired of it? Some of the flashiest things can make me ooh and ah on first look but the novelty wears off.  It would be hard to go wrong with any of the Oberon designs, however..


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2009)

It's true.  There isn't one design that I don't like...
I am partial to the more neutral colors, so that helped me narrow my choices somewhat.
God help me if they had offered saddle in all of their designs.
The celtic hounds in wine was also a strong contender.  The sun design also.
Did you notice I called this my "first" oberon?


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats!! I'm very excited for you. I'm expecting my second oberon cover any minute...a purple ROH for my DX!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Congrats!! I am sure it will not be your last Oberon.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice, most people are very satisfied with their oberons.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Riley said:


> It was shipped on Friday and made it all the way to Maryland by Monday!
> I love my tree of life in saddle....I am completely happy with it. Can't say that about too many things in life...


How awesome for you!! Isn't it great that something as simple as a Kindle cover could bring you such happiness?!! Any pictures?


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Congratulations on your new cover!

My first Oberon also came today. I love mine too!


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> How awesome for you!! Isn't it great that something as simple as a Kindle cover could bring you such happiness?!! Any pictures?


I am a firm believer in retail therapy. Just need to find the income to support it.
Alas, the cable that connects my camera to my laptop was damaged - sorry, no pics.
Before purchasing it, I thought $75 was alot of $. After seeing it, I think its probably worth
more. Shhh, don't tell oberon...


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

If you don't mind me asking, what shipping option did you use?

I chose UPS ground for my first Oberon (a purple ROH for my DX), it shipped out the 15th and won't be here (Northern Indiana) until tomorrow.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've discovered that USPS is faster. With UPS, it takes a week or so to get here from Oberon, but USPS only takes a couple of days.


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2009)

Selcien said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what shipping option did you use?
> 
> I chose UPS ground for my first Oberon (a purple ROH for my DX), it shipped out the 15th and won't be here (Northern Indiana) until tomorrow.


I chose USPS. I never did get any tracking info, but it was faster. I got a notice from oberon that it was shipped out Friday at 4pm ET and it came today! 
Sorry that you are still waiting, I know how hard that is. It was like Christmas here today.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Riley said:


> I am a firm believer in retail therapy. Just need to find the income to support it.
> Alas, the cable that connects my camera to my laptop was damaged - sorry, no pics.
> Before purchasing it, I thought $75 was alot of $. After seeing it, I think its probably worth
> more. Shhh, don't tell oberon...


Ahhh, retail therapy!! My husband sometimes refers to it as anti-divorce therapy. Only joking! Yup, not a good treatment option without a job (please everyone cross your fingers and eyes for me!!)!


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2009)

2 questions:
Is the ROH the most popular design? It seems so from reading this board.
What exactly is going in the ROH design?  I actually really love this design and have always been intrigued.
It looks as if a shepherd is peering behind the familiar sky to see the hidden celestial workings.  Am I reading too
much into this?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats on your oberon. I love the look and sturdiness of them also. 

Btw the bird in your avatar is BEAUTIFUL!! What kind is he/she and its name? So pretty!


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2009)

That is actually Riley 
He is a peach-faced lovebird.  I have had him for 13 yrs.
Both sexes are identical, but I do think it is a "he."  And, 
thanks for the compliment, he is the love of my life!

BTW Koolmnbv, that is also a very cute puppy.  Just starting
to notice how many people use pets as their image.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.  Next time, I'll make sure that I go with USPS.



Riley said:


> Sorry that you are still waiting, I know how hard that is. It was like Christmas here today.


Actually, it's been easy to wait as I've been thinking about what bag I should get (I think that I'll end up with the Borsa Bella Meet Bag Black, just not sure whether I should go with the Kindle Bag or the Travel Bag), what skin I should get (I'm leaning towards the Solid Black Slate skin), and trying very hard not to order two more covers for my DX before I've even got my first (I want the Bold Celtic Knot in Wine and the Red River Garden). And I should be busy enough tomorrow that the wait will seem non existent.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Riley said:


> 2 questions:
> Is the ROH the most popular design? It seems so from reading this board.
> What exactly is going in the ROH design? I actually really love this design and have always been intrigued.
> It looks as if a shepherd is peering behind the familiar sky to see the hidden celestial workings. Am I reading too
> much into this?


I don't know if the ROH is the most popular design, but it sure is up there. I know a lot of us (myself included) instantly fell in love when it was first offered for the Kindle. We had some funny posts about the guy in the "mandals."

As for what is going on, this is from the Oberon website:

Camille Flammarion Haute-Marne, France 1842-1925

This 18th century woodcut of a pilgrim and the cosmos is taken from the French astronomer Camille Flammarion's book, Atmosphere: Meterologie Populaire (Paris 188. The caption in Flammarion's book reads in part, "What, then, is this blue sky, which certainly does exist, and which veils from us the stars during the day? ... And yet this dome does not exist. In a balloon, I myself have risen higher than where the Greek gods were supposed to live without getting to this point, which of course disappears at the same rate in which we approach it." Flammarion, considered a genius, was known as an astronomer and prolific writer & lecturer on topics as wide ranging as climatology and solar cycles. Late in life he became interested in spiritualism and life on other planets. A cult hero in France, his work remains of great interest to scientists, physicists and free thinkers. For more on Flammarion visit these sites:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camille_Flammarion http://chukkawobbly.blogspot.com/


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Riley said:



> That is actually Riley
> He is a peach-faced lovebird. I have had him for 13 yrs.
> Both sexes are identical, but I do think it is a "he." And,
> thanks for the compliment, he is the love of my life!
> ...


Well Riley is beautiful! Believe it or not my dog in my avatar is also my love of my life, and he is also named Riley!!! Great name for great pets that we love!

Sorry to jaunt ot


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Congratulations on your "first" Oberon. My first is River Garden in red. I love it so much, I doubt I'll replace it. Instead I've got my eye on an Oberon handbag. Those journal covers are really special, too. Plus, I'm planning to get a DX for my husband and then I'll just have to get him an Oberon. I'm pretty sure he'll prefer something neutral, so I may go with saddle for his DX, though I think he might also like green. In any case, it will be a while before I have the money saved, so I'm sure they'll come out with even more designs by the time I'm ready to order.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

Leslie,

Thanks for the extremely cool info about the ROH design!  Makes me want one even more!!

Kim


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for that info Leslie. I have a purple ROH and I obviously notice and look at the scene everyday but didn't know any details.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I got my ROH Tuesday, it was waiting for me when I got back from Chicago. I would have posted sooner it's just that I found myself quite underwhelmed with it, or to be more specific, with the color, it was darker than I had expected and I was disappointed. During the past couple of days, and perhaps with the aid of Leather Lotion, I noticed that the color was much more to my liking in strong lighting. I liked everything else about it from the beginning and now I'm happy with the color too.

Back to the USPS Priority Mail. They rock! My Meet Jack Black Kindle Travel Bag and Solid State Black skin shipped Wednesday and arrived today. I'm *very* happy with the bag, the skin though is garbage. The solid black will do what I want it to, help blend in the corners, keep me from being blinded by the white plastic, but it being a solid black makes it all that more obvious that the skins do not fit perfectly, so no matter how you have the skin you'll see the annoying white plastic that wasn't covered by the skin owing to how much it stands out against the black, it makes me wish that I had a matte black DX instead. Oh well, maybe I'll get used to it...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Selcien said:


> The solid black will do what I want it to, help blend in the corners, keep me from being blinded by the white plastic, but it being a solid black makes it all that more obvious that the skins do not fit perfectly, so no matter how you have the skin you'll see the annoying white plastic that wasn't covered by the skin owing to how much it stands out against the black, it makes me wish that I had a matte black DX instead. Oh well, maybe I'll get used to it...


This is one of the reasons why I stick with light colored skins. Seeing all the white outlines drives me batty.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've noticed this too with my K1 skins, especially right around the screen. 

I had a skin for my rzr v3 phone in a blue that was pretty, but it left a lot of my magenta phone showing.  I had to remove it this week to take out and replace the battery.  The skin covered up the place where I had to open the phone.  I don't think that I will re-skin the phone.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Selcien said:


> The solid black will do what I want it to, help blend in the corners, keep me from being blinded by the white plastic, but it being a solid black makes it all that more obvious that the skins do not fit perfectly, so no matter how you have the skin you'll see the annoying white plastic that wasn't covered by the skin owing to how much it stands out against the black, it makes me wish that I had a matte black DX instead. Oh well, maybe I'll get used to it...


Ive never even considered that before but now that you say it, it makes perfect sense. My skin now is dark but has lots of colors involved so It blends with the white, a more solid black would surely magnify the white like you said and probably drive me nuts. Thanks for mentioning this as it is something I wouldn't have thought to consider.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I noticed this immediately but what about the white keyboard?  Does that bother you popping out from all the black?  My skin has a lot of colors and the little edge of white seems to make the white keyboard blend along with the rest.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> Ive never even considered that before but now that you say it, it makes perfect sense. My skin now is dark but has lots of colors involved so It blends with the white, a more solid black would surely magnify the white like you said and probably drive me nuts. Thanks for mentioning this as it is something I wouldn't have thought to consider.


You might want to note that DecalGirl is highly deceptive in the way that they show their skins. Firstly, they make it seem that the skins fit perfectly (no edges around the skin). Secondly, they've grayed all of the white parts which completely alters the contrast between the skin and the Kindle (doesn't hurt the light skins, helps the dark skins).

I'll be paying much more attention to the pics of skins that people post on this board.



Kindle Gracie said:


> I noticed this immediately but what about the white keyboard? Does that bother you popping out from all the black? My skin has a lot of colors and the little edge of white seems to make the white keyboard blend along with the rest.


Every single bit of white is annoying, not just because of how much the white pops out, but because it's very clear how well, or poorly, the skin was put on. I made the mistake of lining up the skin with the bottom of the screen, rather than the buttons on the keyboard (I wanted the black right next to the screen), as a result the black around the buttons are way out of kilter (much more white above the buttons then below them). I tried adjusting the skin around the top and ended up stretching the skin, so now the top right corner of the skin is really messed up. But even if I had put it on perfectly I would have white around the edge of the screen, white around the outer edge of the Kindle, and the white around the buttons.

I would take off the skin but I'm not sure whether the pure white plastic would be better than the garbage black skin, and I'm most definitely not in the mood to risk another $26 on another skin right now.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Total bummer!!  It takes ages to find the right skin, then possible combo...then there's the wait for it to arrive, the joy of receiving it, the angst of perfect placement.  Sorry it doesn't appear the way you thought it would, but it seems to be a great lesson for all of us!


----------

